# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Bliska osoba pokochała pieniądze, przesatało jej zależeć na ludziach.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Chcę pomóc dla żony , otóż ostatnio zapomniała co tak naprawdę się liczy mamy po 28-29 lat własne mieszkanie 2 samochody (używane ale dobre), ostatnie wakacje spędzaliśmy w tanzani na zanzibar. Żona jest kelnerką ja serwisantem z wykształcenia informatykiem, nie zarabiam źle, natomiast żona została kierownikiem i od 2 lat zarabia więcej niż ja. Około rok temu po raz pierwszy usłyszałem od niej że jestem jakimś nieudacznikiem że tak mało zarabiam, że powinienem więcej. Fakt faktem przez to jej gadanie zmieniłem pracę w teraz zarabiam jeszcze więcej natomiast ostatnie miesiące i wydatki nie pozwoliły mi odłożyć pieniedzy. Żona odłożyła już pokaźną sumę za którą chcielismy wyremontować kuchnie. Dzisiaj z jej ust usłyszałem że pieniądze są najważniejsze, próbując zaprzeczyć usłyszałem tylko że gadam jak biedak że biedacy nie mają marzeń ona chce być menadżerką zarabiać po 10 tys i mieć nowe audi q5, na pytanie czy ma inny plan na życie wyjscie awaryjne wrazie jak jej się nie uda usłyszałem "Nie". Ja jestem zadowolony z tego co osiągnąłem w życiu wykonuje pracę która daje mi dużo frajdy, mam pasję sporty siłowo - sylwetkowe (ona chce żebym z tego zrezygnował bo diety i suplementy pochłaniają dużo pieniędzy - nie liczy się że to moja pasja - wszystko jest przeliczane na pieniądze) Ona chce więcej i więcej na ziemi pałac i luksusowe samochody. Nie potrafi się cieszyć z tego co ma. Jak jej mogę pomóc może jakaś książka ?  Prawdopodobnie się rozstaniemy nie chcę być z materialistką - kiedyś taka nie była.

----------

